# UPS for an aquarium



## malphonse (Nov 12, 2006)

I need an affordable uninterruptible power supply (UPS) for my 55 gal tank, giving me 1 to 2 hours of up time. 

I prefer the American Power Conversion (APC) brand, but they advised against any of their models that output a stepping sine wave since this could damage the filters. Cyber Power has given me similar info.

The problem is, APC’s models that output a pure sine wave are WAY too expensive.

Are there any UPS manufacturers out there that make aquarium-compatible UPS’s?

FYI:

The APC model I wanted to buy: BE750BB for $99.99 
The model APC recommended: SUA750 for $309.99 :shock:


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

Did you talk to a customer service representative or a salesman?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

you might consider leaving your expensive power filters, canister filters etc off the UPS backup.
the only device connected to the UPS would be your airpump.
with multiple tank setups try using a large airpump, therefore all your tanks are covered in case of power failure.


----------



## malphonse (Nov 12, 2006)

RazorDX said:


> Did you talk to a customer service representative or a salesman?


I got it directly from the APC Knowledge Base (click here)... perhaps it was written by a salesman...?


----------



## malphonse (Nov 12, 2006)

douglas said:


> you might consider leaving your expensive power filters, canister filters etc off the UPS backup.
> the only device connected to the UPS would be your airpump.
> with multiple tank setups try using a large airpump, therefore all your tanks are covered in case of power failure.


I have two power filters: one that came with the 55 gal kit (Top Fin 60) and another one with a bio-wheel (Penguin 200 - for about $40). They're not that expensive. I don't have any canister filters. I just want to make sure they will keep running in the event of a power failure.


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree that it's not the filters that are important but your air pumps. You can buy a UPS specifically for air pumps for around 40-50 dollars (at least that's what I've seen at my LFS).


----------



## agfisher02 (Sep 14, 2006)

I run a small APC on my air pump I think it is a 400 or 420 and it works fine. It will power just the air pump for around 4 hours. I have borrowed some of the larger models that we use to backup our servers at the office and those will run the filter and the pump for around 1-2 hours, however they run round $500.

During the colder months I will plug my heaters into the APC and I will get around 3 hours with the heaters and the air pump.


----------

